# RIG - Rongtai International Group Holdings



## System (8 February 2011)

Rongtai International Group Holdings Limited (RIG) is a leading steel trading company in China.

The Company source and purchase raw materials, semi processed and finished steel products from within China and overseas; manage all logistical requirements by ship, rail and road; warehouse all products (if required) at their facilities; manage any and all processing requirements; and manage logistics and delivery of the final product to the customer. 

http://www.rtholdings.com.au


----------

